# a good deal on a good pump



## Ghosttrain (Feb 25, 2014)

I think Ill start my aquarium hobby with this question. 

I just got 3 fairly large and heavy tanks I am going to clean up and use. 
Biggest is about 160 gallon +. I need a pump. 
Ive never bought a pump for anything ever. 
Anyone steer me in what is best to use to easily remove water from these when I want to?


- I know its sort of a dumb question - I see a lot of small pumps that I think are used for this purpose on Amazon - but they all look pretty cheap and I just wonder if those are what everyone uses or what.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What is the pump for?Just to empty the tank or run a filter?


----------



## Ghosttrain (Feb 25, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> What is the pump for?Just to empty the tank or run a filter?


oh sorry - just to empty the tank. I have to do a little structural work on these old tanks and so I will be filling them to test for leaks and such - so yeah - just to empty the tank. Hopefully something better than 150G an hour (which is what I was mostly seeing) 

This is all new to me so I just didnt know if there was a good one to buy or just "any one"


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Mag Drive Water Pumps
The mags are pretty powerful and can pump large volumes.The 9.5 should move around 700-900 GPH.
AOL Search
This link is a gph flow chart for all the mags.


----------



## Ghosttrain (Feb 25, 2014)

thank you very much! Those are better than what I was seeing for sure.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

The Mag Drive pumps are a solid reliable pump. That said, at least at my LFS they are really expensive. Not time proven, but I've been really happy with my Speedwave DC10,000 II that I use as a return pump. Easy to pause and control, quiet, and happens to be fairly power efficient compared to the Mag Drives. It's probably more pump than you need, but there are smaller versions. For bulk water moving I have a 1 hp pool pump I got at a garage sale for $30. Its loud, it drips a bit, but it moves a ton of water in not much time.
For draining tanks I use a 50' garden hose with a sponge pre-filter as a siphon (get a good kink-free hose).


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It would also be possible to take a bilge pump. (Actually, for motor boats to pump water from the bilge).
I use it for many years in the garden, to fill the ponds from the stream. She works with 12 V (from my solar panel). ( 20 €)


----------



## Ghosttrain (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I went to Lowes last night and saw their submersible pumps and they were a bit more expensive - though perhaps because they move more water quicker. 
This gives me some good options. thanks!


----------



## Ghosttrain (Feb 25, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Mag Drive Water Pumps
> The mags are pretty powerful and can pump large volumes.The 9.5 should move around 700-900 GPH.
> AOL Search
> This link is a gph flow chart for all the mags.


pardon the newbie question but the "pumping height" thing on that chart you linked - does that just mean anywhere in the line going out through the hose that is going straight up (like coming out to the top of the tank?)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Basically it is the hieght(distance) from pump to highest point it must pump.But if you have extra hose,say curled up then that to will also decrease flow.Also every 90 degree turn(elbow) is basically equal to 1 more foot of hose.
I would stay away from the pumps at lowes unless they were danner mags(which I know some lowes carry).Everything is cheaper online!
Fish Aquarium Supplies, Pond Supplies, Breeding Supplies, Fish Food
This is a good source for the mags.
JC was on the money about DC pumps.They are the latest thing and are way more energy efficient and pretty much silent.Speedwave,diablo,and jeboa are all good pumps to look into.Search for them specifically on Ebay and they may be cheaper than a mag of 1/2 the flow?My 12,000 LPH(3,000 GPH) jeboa was well under $200.They're not only more energy efficient but electronically controllable for flow(saving more $$).


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

If its only to fill and empty them, I would use a garden hose until you know exactly what you are going to put in the tanks. Siphon power should work pretty quick depending on how much lower the outflow end is from the tank end.

Or...

With three large tanks, you are going to need a python eventually, so might as well buy one now. Basically its a long hose with a faucet attachment/adapter. It will be the best aquarium purchase you ever make. Python is one brand, there are other water changers as well. Again, siphon power.


----------



## Ghosttrain (Feb 25, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> JC was on the money about DC pumps.They are the latest thing and are way more energy efficient and pretty much silent.Speedwave,diablo,and jeboa are all good pumps to look into.Search for them specifically on Ebay and they may be cheaper than a mag of 1/2 the flow?My 12,000 LPH(3,000 GPH) jeboa was well under $200.They're not only more energy efficient but electronically controllable for flow(saving more $$).



Thanks man - I really appreciate all the good info. I am just dipping my toe (pun intended) into this whole world of tanks/pumps/water for the first time and by the end of the year I am hoping to have renovated an old but interesting 160G tank to be ready for a reef start-up. Lots of work ahead that I know nothing about.  Between this forum and my friend who built a reef tank from scratch, I think Ill have good guidance and instruction!


----------



## Ghosttrain (Feb 25, 2014)

Botiadancer said:


> If its only to fill and empty them, I would use a garden hose until you know exactly what you are going to put in the tanks. Siphon power should work pretty quick depending on how much lower the outflow end is from the tank end.
> 
> Or...
> 
> With three large tanks, you are going to need a python eventually, so might as well buy one now. Basically its a long hose with a faucet attachment/adapter. It will be the best aquarium purchase you ever make. Python is one brand, there are other water changers as well. Again, siphon power.


currently the large tank that is full is sitting on my porch - on some bricks. The ground is about a few inches lower but...will that work with a hose just to siphon it? 

I had water in it to test for leaks and now I need to empty it - and I am going to be doing work this summer on these tanks - things that will require I do water tests again. I just thought if Im going to be filling and emptying 3 fairly good size tanks (work will be done in garage) - I should probably get a pump that can remove the water at a good speed.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As long as the tank is higher than hose outlet it will flow.It really is probly best($$$) to just syphon tanks empty and only buy the pump you may use for a sump if you are going to reef eventually.Nothing in reefing is cheap so every little bit counts!


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Botiadancer said:


> If its only to fill and empty them, I would use a garden hose until you know exactly what you are going to put in the tanks. Siphon power should work pretty quick depending on how much lower the outflow end is from the tank end.
> 
> Or...
> 
> With three large tanks, you are going to need a python eventually, so might as well buy one now. Basically its a long hose with a faucet attachment/adapter. It will be the best aquarium purchase you ever make. Python is one brand, there are other water changers as well. Again, siphon power.


After somewhere around 20 years of fishkeeping I still don't have a python. I use one at a friend's house, but my garden hose out the door or to the basement is faster than his python. On the other hand, I plumbed in to my shower for refilling which many people don't want to do.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll agree i'm pretty happy with my magdrive pumps. pretty solid and not *too* expensive if you buy online. There are more efficient (AND expensive) pumps out there that draw a bit less power but if you're just using it to drain tanks then pretty much anything will work. Myself, I just use an old half-broken Eheim 1060 pump I had laying around to drain one of my sump tanks. It drains a 75 gallon tank in about 5 minutes, whereas it takes 30 minutes to refill :-| 

-Zeke


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Botiadancer said...
"...long hose with a faucet attachment/adapter..."




jccaclimber2 said:


> After somewhere around 20 years of fishkeeping I still don't have a python. I use one at a friend's house, but my garden hose out the door or to the basement is faster than his python. On the other hand, I plumbed in to my shower for refilling which many people don't want to do.



So you are using one then... its just the Climber2 Special Edition Water Changer.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Botiadancer said:


> Botiadancer said...
> "...long hose with a faucet attachment/adapter..."
> 
> 
> ...


We can debate if the garden hose came first or the python water changer came first, but that might be a chicken/egg argument. The point I was trying to get to was that similar or better results are possible with out buying an all-in-one setup like a python. My water goes to my plant beds to water them rather than down the drain. I don't have to have a faucet running to drain my tank, my tank water isn't going through a sink I put dishes or anything else in, and don't have a venturi.

Also I'm not hooking into my faucet with a screw on adaptor, I have a permanently installed garden hose connector indoors. Similar to what you probably have outside your home somewhere, except I can regulate temperature on mine. I used to be much more similarly set up where I removed my showerhead and connected the hose to the pipe coming out, but I still wouldn't call that a python.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

jccaclimber2 said:


> We can debate if the garden hose came first or the python water changer came first, but that might be a chicken/egg argument. The point I was trying to get to was that similar or better results are possible with out buying an all-in-one setup like a python. My water goes to my plant beds to water them rather than down the drain. I don't have to have a faucet running to drain my tank, my tank water isn't going through a sink I put dishes or anything else in, and don't have a venturi.
> 
> Also I'm not hooking into my faucet with a screw on adaptor, I have a permanently installed garden hose connector indoors. Similar to what you probably have outside your home somewhere, except I can regulate temperature on mine. I used to be much more similarly set up where I removed my showerhead and connected the hose to the pipe coming out, but I still wouldn't call that a python.


You misunderstand me - I mean't the "Climber2 Special Edition Water Changer" as a complement.

Lets agree to call them "Never need to touch a bucket water change hose systems"

There are far better diy water changer hose systems than the python, that was why I said "...long hose with a faucet attachment/adapter..." And python only borrowed the idea from aquarists that had been using their own diy hose thingy for decades. I'm working on making a extra large vacuum end to minimize suction per square inch so I can gravel vac very fine sand. I could slow the water flow, but then it would take forever... and its more fun to make something. I made a pvc attachment for the tank end that hangs on the tank so you don't have to clip or hold the python in place when you're not vacuuming. When I had lots of big tanks, I used 2" hose to drain the tanks

My outlet water, and I hope most people do this, goes outside to the plants. No wasted water for me!

My point was: Whether you buy it premade or build it yourself, its better than lugging around buckets.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Botiadancer said:


> You misunderstand me - I mean't the "Climber2 Special Edition Water Changer" as a complement.
> 
> Lets agree to call them "Never need to touch a bucket water change hose systems"
> 
> ...


Being as this is in the SW section, you'd be killing alot of plants doing this.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> Being as this is in the SW section, you'd be killing alot of plants doing this.


Excellent point!

Got caught up in the discussion of waterchangers. Mea culpa.

In areas that drain to oceans, (Los Angeles for example) are you allowed to drain to the storm drains? I'm guessing in Iowa or something it's not a problem.
In your house, the amount of freshwater going down your pipes probably negates any impact saltwater would have.

Note to self - read forum heading before posting!!*old dude


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Botiadancer said:


> You misunderstand me - I mean't the "Climber2 Special Edition Water Changer" as a complement.
> 
> Lets agree to call them "Never need to touch a bucket water change hose systems"
> 
> ...


In that case lets just chalk it up to me running a bit slow, thank you. I actually built a new PVC hangar and got in some 2" ID hose over the weekend. I was happy with a garden hose for the 75, but it isn't cutting it for the 300.



Reefing Madness said:


> Being as this is in the SW section, you'd be killing alot of plants doing this.


Guilty here too, I totally missed that. This has me curious though, is there any environment where an outdoor desalinating tub would be a remotely efficient/effective way to water plants.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Botiadancer said:


> Excellent point!
> 
> Got caught up in the discussion of waterchangers. Mea culpa.
> 
> ...


I would expect it to be a bad idea depending on what you have in your tank. Various non-native algae tend to pop up and it is usually assumed aquarists are to blame. I don't keep any invasive plants anymore, but when I did I would simply dry them out. I'm not sure what I would do for salt water disposal though if I lived too near to the coast.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

RM is right(as usaull),but the OP is only working on tank for now(until winter{next maybe even}),so will probly only be filling tank with freshwater.
But yea!I wouldn't be dumping the saltwater out the door,or atleast not into garden.


----------

